# hedgehog booster vitamins and spike's delight



## hedgieman (Nov 14, 2010)

I am probably going to get spike's delight for my hedgehog. If I do will I need the hedgehog booster vitamins?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Just a question; why are you opting for Spike's Delight when there are better dry cat foods out there?


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

After reading everything on the forum, most seem to agree that spikes in Junk (comparatively speaking). For only a couple dollars more, you can get a high quality cat food. My girlfriend and I went to Petsmart last night and found Wellness and Blue Buffalo for around 12 dollars for 3 pounds. Both have a first ingredient of deboned chicken, and seem to have good percentages of everything else. We ended up with the Blue Buffalo. it only has 1% higher fat, but 4% higher fiber. What kind of supplements were you going to use?


----------



## hedgieman (Nov 14, 2010)

If I get the dried catfood, should I use vitamins in that?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you're feeding a mix of two or more good dry cat foods you don't need to add vitamins to it.


----------



## hedgieman (Nov 14, 2010)

ok, thanks for the help


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is a link to the cat food list for the recommended types: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------

